# Consumer Electronics Show (CES) January 6-9 2011



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

_*Since this is intended for DirecTV folks only... I posted this here*._

*The 2011 Consumer Electronics Show *(*CES*) in Las Vegas (*Jan 6-9, 2011*) is only about *90 days away *- _*hard to believe it's that close already!*_.

The "free registration period" for admittance ended September 30th, but those wishing to register still can do so at a reduced $100 rate.

While not open to the general public, a number of us here at DBSTalk have attended in the past. Last year - 8 of us met at various times, including a great "get-together dinner" at Maggiano's nearby.

Soon, I'll be coordinating another such dinner-gathering.

*Please post in this thread if you intend to be at CES 2011, as well as which dates. *

To date, I have received a number of PMs regarding a number of DBSTalkers planning to be there.

*Some time in the weeks ahead, I will send a PM to all those who indicated they will be there to finalize plans for an onsite get-together.*

As we have done the past few years, those of us at the CES will bring our cameras and provide a report on the many things we'll likely see:

- A new HD DirecTV Tivo DVR (finally)?
- Non-(special) glasses 3D HDTV?
- New DirecTV hardware or other announcements?
- Much much more...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Registered, but not sure yet if I'll be going. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Registered, but not sure yet if I'll be going. I'll keep you posted.


Great!

Once I get an idea of who is coming and when....I'll look to coordinate the "get-together" similar to last year - a good time for sure. Hope you can make it.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I'll be there but likely to depart before the last night and day as indicated in an earlier thread.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Well, I'm local and plan to attend. Any time is fine with me.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I am registered, but I am not certain I will be going this year yet. I will likely be a last minute entry...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Cool - hope everyone who's registered can make it!

92 days and counting...

It's starting to look like Friday night might be the best time to have the "get-together"....we'll see.

Anyone else coming ?? [I know of 2 others who have PM'ed me previously]


----------



## mattgwyther (May 22, 2007)

Registered and planning on being there Thursday - Sunday but plan subject to change


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

I will be there Weds to Sat. First time, taking my two twenty-something year old sons with me for chick bait. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Super! 

Sounds like we're going to have a good group there - and so far - Friday night for the get-together seems to work for everyone. :hurah:

Once we let this thread run a bit longer - I'll send PM follow-up to all those coming regarding a date/place/time to meet.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I will be there with a friend I am bringing. His name is HDTVFAN0001. I would like to eat at Magione's Italian Restaurant like we did last year.

Great Food, Great Location and a Great Bar!!!

I just Love their Spaghetti and Meatballs with Extra Meat Sauce and their Spinach Salad with Bacon and Feta Cheese is Awesome!!!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> I will be there with a friend I am bringing. His name is HDTVFAN0001. I would like to eat at Magione's Italian Restaurant like we did last year.
> 
> Great Food, Great Location and a Great Bar!!!


That place was pretty kewl!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I only eat one meal a day when I'm in Vegas, and it's at Sbarro (Bally's Sports Book).


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I only eat one meal a day when I'm in Vegas, and it's at Sbarro (Bally's Sports Book).


You can always come by for a beer.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I wish. 

Mike


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, I have a final decision now. I won't be able to make it because I have a Pinewood Derby with my son that weekend. You all have a tremendous time without me. I know last year was a lot of fun, but I'm betting you this, DirecTV will have some kewl stuff to show off this year...watch and see.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Well, I have a final decision now. I won't be able to make it because I have a Pinewood Derby with my son that weekend. You all have a tremendous time without me. I know last year was a lot of fun, but I'm betting you this, DirecTV will have some kewl stuff to show off this year...watch and see.


Understand.

We'll miss ya!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

smiddy said:


> Well, I have a final decision now. I won't be able to make it because I have a Pinewood Derby with my son that weekend.


CES starts on Thursday.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

smiddy said:


> I know last year was a lot of fun, but I'm betting you this, DirecTV will have some kewl stuff to show off this year...watch and see.


Yes, I believe DIRECTV will be there in all their Glory touting their 3-D Stuff along with their Whole Home DVR Service and their Faster CPU/DVRs, etc.

Can't wait to use my New Spny Cybershot DSC-W370 with Panaramic Shots of 2011 CES Display!!! 

Wonder if I will take more pictures than HDTVFAN0001!!! He has a new toy too, a New Canon Powershot S95 so we will definitely be Active in taking lots and lots of pictures, that's for sure!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Yes, I believe DIRECTV will be there in all their Glory touting their 3-D Stuff along with their Whole Home DVR Service and their Faster CPU/DVRs, etc.
> 
> Can't wait to use my New Spny Cybershot DSC-W370 with Panaramic Shots of 2011 CES Display!!!
> 
> Wonder if I will take more pictures than HDTVFAN0001!!! He has a new toy too, a New Canon Powershot S95 so we will definitely be Active in taking lots and lots of pictures, that's for sure!!! :lol:


I'm sure we'll do the onsite report with plenty of photos like last year.

Meeting other DBSTalkers there is equally a good time.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> CES starts on Thursday.


Uhm, I gotta make the money the rest of the week, so I'm working.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Uhm, I gotta make the money the rest of the week, so I'm working.


Which is a good thing.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Yep!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Last year - we had 9 for the dinner gathering...looks like we'll have at least that same number this year.

If you are registered for CES...and have not done so....please post here, including which days you will be there.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm sure we'll do the onsite report with plenty of photos like last year.
> 
> Meeting other DBSTalkers there is equally a good time.


Yes, it is always see the Face that is behind all of that DBSTALK!!! :lol:

We had a Great Time Last Year and I look forward to doing it again and seeing all that DIRECTV has to show us about their FUTURE!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Headed out there tomorrow....will scout out potential locations for January's get-together.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

richierich said:


> Yes, I believe DIRECTV will be there in all their Glory touting their 3-D Stuff along with their Whole Home DVR Service and their Faster CPU/DVRs, etc.


Directv currently is not on the list of exhibitors.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Hdhead said:


> Directv currently is not on the list of exhibitors.


REALLY!!! That is just AMAZING!!!


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Hdhead said:


> Directv currently is not on the list of exhibitors.





richierich said:


> REALLY!!! That is just AMAZING!!!


Nope, it's starting to be normal. They did not have a booth there last year either.

However, you were able to find DIRECTV reps at they partners booths. There was a DIRECTV rep at the Panasonic booth showing off the 3D TV content on DIRECTV.

There was another at the Entropic Communications booth showing off the RVU-protocol Whole-home DVR system (something we have yet to see).

They will be there, they just will not have their own booth.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

Draconis said:


> Nope, it's starting to be normal. They did not have a booth there last year either.
> 
> However, you were able to find DIRECTV reps at they partners booths. There was a DIRECTV rep at the Panasonic booth showing off the 3D TV content on DIRECTV.
> 
> ...


In other words a stealth presence. Curious. I see DISH has a good sized exhibition planned. Is D* missing the boat on this one?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Draconis said:


> Nope, it's starting to be normal. They did not have a booth there last year either.
> 
> However, you were able to find DIRECTV reps at they partners booths. There was a DIRECTV rep at the Panasonic booth showing off the 3D TV content on DIRECTV.
> 
> ...





Hdhead said:


> In other words a stealth presence. Curious. I see DISH has a good sized exhibition planned. Is D* missing the boat on this one?


They have chosen not to exhibit in a booth like Dish has...a marketing department decision. In actuality...it was not a big deal...as those of us who knew where to look or others who went around the exhibit hall had no difficulty finding key representatives from DirecTV in multiple places.

Three times when I passed the Dish booth - it was like a ghost town. Remember, this is not a show for the public...its for retail representatives.

Saw alot last year, learned alot last year...expecting we'll do the same in January. We also had the great DBSTalker get-together dinner.

I'm actually in Vegas as I'm typing..."scouting out" ahead for various things prior to the actual January CES itself.

[Truth be told...I'm working here at a conference this week, but the other story sounds more interesting :lol:]


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, we will find them no matter how hard they try to hide!!! :lol:

With Cameras Ready!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

OK - so here's the tentative plan...

I will be sending out PMs closer to the holidays for *those wishing to join *in an onsite (reasonable-cost) *DBSTalker* dinner get-together much like last year.

Having been in Las Vegas (again) this past week, I scouted around for places, and came to the conclusion that a meeting at *Maggiano's* was still the best place. It has the room, the reasonable pricing, and the atmosphere for a DBSTalk gathering.

It's also clear that *Friday night *will be the best ot allow virtually all who have responded so far to make it.

*More to come*....but Maggiano's - located at the north end of Fashion Show Mall (only 3 blocks from the LV Convention Center) - will be the place. Some of us may try to also meet in a separate gathering at the CES itself.

Got a good look at it from my room this week too...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Just to clarify....if someone is coming to CES that has not yet posted....please feel free to post in this thread that you're going to be there...and we'll "add you to the list" for all onsite plans.

Thanks.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

We're up to 8 planned attendees, with 2 more "tentative" at this time.

Prudent planning calls for me to reserve the dinner-meeting gathering well in advance, so I'll be carving out a number of participants at Maggiano's some time in the next few weeks.

Right now - I'm planning to hold a reservation for 10, unless something changes...or more people indicate here that they are coming in addition to those who have already posted.

I suspect that we'll also somehow meet at CES itself, if at least to meet-and-greet for a bit in person. 

Since our dinner-gathering will be on Friday January 7th (2011) - we may also have out onsite "hello" greeting in the CES Hall too - more on that as we get closer.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I hope to be there!!! :lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm hoping to be there as of right now I don't see any obstacles in the road! Received my credentials in the mail this morning.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> I'm hoping to be there as of right now I don't see any obstacles in the road! Received my credentials in the mail this morning.


Great!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> I'm hoping to be there as of right now I don't see any obstacles in the road! Received my credentials in the mail this morning.


FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## GibsonGuy (Jan 20, 2008)

Registered and right now plan on being there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

GibsonGuy said:


> Registered and right now plan on being there.


Terrific. I will PM you our meeting info.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm in ..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm in ..


Super Doug.

Your also "set". 

Looks like this year's group will be even bigger than last year.

Good times coming in January in Las Vegas...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*For those "on the fence" as to if and when they are going...

**CES Exhibit Hall Hours for CES 2011*:
*Thursday, January 6: 10 a.m.-6 p.m.
Friday, January 7: 9 a.m.-6 p.m.
Saturday, January 8: 9 a.m.-6 p.m.
Sunday, January 9: 9 a.m.-4 p.m.*

At this time, we have 11 firm DBSTalkers registered and planning to attend, with 2 others "pending a final decision".

Based on our experience last year....I will have to get the reservation in at Maggiano's some time by month's end. (I'll be estimating the final number of DBSTalkers joining in the gathering...).

Everyone who has posted so far seems to have no problem meeting for the *DBSTalker dinner-gathering at Maggiano's - 7:00pm on Friday January 7th*. *Consider that time, date, and location locked in - this will give everyone a full hour to make the 3 block trek to the restaurant located at the North end of Fashion Show Mall.*

I will PM all respondents with further details over the next month or so as needed.

In the mean time - if you have *any* questions, please PM me directly.

*WE ARE LESS THAN 76 DAYS AWAY FROM CES 2011 NOW!!!*


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm IN!!! :hurah:

76 DAYS AND COUNTING DOWN!!!


----------



## dgsiiinc (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll be there! I work for a specialty computer distributor, and I'll be staffing one of a vendor's booth. This is my first time at CES. I may be booked Friday night, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dgsiiinc said:


> I'll be there! I work for a specialty computer distributor, and I'll be staffing one of a vendor's booth. This is my first time at CES. I may be booked Friday night, but I'll see what I can do.


That would be great!

I'll PM you on more details...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

VIVA LAS VEGAS!!!

Can't wait for Jan. 6th but I guess I will have to.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> VIVA LAS VEGAS!!!
> 
> *Can't wait *for Jan. 6th but I guess I will have to.


It might be a bit early to be standing in line now to pick up your badge-holder... :lol:


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It might be a bit early to be standing in line now to pick up your badge-holder... :lol:


They've made it easier for those badge holders. Picked mine up at one of the hotels a day early. No lines.

Don't wait until the day of the show and fight the crowds at the LVCC. Scout the hotel lists for the ones with badge holders. Just bring the ticket and some form of ID.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> They've made it easier for those badge holders. Picked mine up at one of the hotels a day early. No lines.
> 
> Don't wait until the day of the show and fight the crowds at the LVCC. Scout the hotel lists for the ones with badge holders. Just bring the ticket and some form of ID.


Same as last year, of course.

But I suspect there will be little success standing in any line right now for those who can't wait until January 6th...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*UPDATE:*

The Maggiano's reservation has been made for Friday, Janaury 7, 2011 at 7:00pm Las Vegas time.

A PM was also sent to all planned attendees....WOO HOO...a bigger group than last year.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm In!!!

Spaghetti with Meatballs and Extra Meat Sauce and a Couple of Glasses of Wine with some Great Italian Bread and I am all set to go!!! :lol:

Oh and don't forget the Italian Bacon and Spinach Salad!!! YUM!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> I'm In!!!
> 
> Spaghetti with Meatballs and Extra Meat Sauce and a Couple of Glasses of Wine with some Great Italian Bread and I am all set to go!!! :lol:
> 
> Oh and don't forget the Italian Bacon and Spinach Salad!!! YUM!!!


Folks who have been to Maggiano's before (especially having the Family Style menu items) know that there is *never a shortage *of good food to eat there, and plenty of it.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> The Maggiano's reservation has been made for Friday, Janaury 7, 2011 at 7:00pm Las Vegas time.
> 
> A PM was also sent to all planned attendees....WOO HOO...a bigger group than last year.


I didn't get a PM  Guess I'm not invited. :icon_cry:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hdhead said:


> I didn't get a PM  Guess I'm not invited. :icon_cry:


Hmmm....you certainly are/were.

Let me recheck and make sure you get it too.

Sorry you got missed this time around.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh my, you mean hdtvfan0001 made a booboo? :yikes: What is this world coming to?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> Oh my, you mean hdtvfan0001 made a booboo? :yikes: What is this world coming to?


It's rare...but it happens... !rolling I'll alert the media. :lol:

In the mean time - everyone is squared away. It's great to see that we'll have an even bigger group than last year - about 12 folks right now. As Smiddy knows, we had a great time last year doing this kind of gathering too.

Only 71 days to CES and 72 to the gathering. WOO HOO.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Actually he has made 2 Booboos as of late but I guess he can be forgiven for the 0X412 Blunder seeing as Doug Posted it for all HR24s but it was actually just for the HR24-100.

I guess he still Walks On Water but perhaps his pants legs are getting wetter then before. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Actually he has made 2 Booboos as of late but I guess he can be forgiven for the 0X412 Blunder seeing as Doug Posted it for all HR24s but it was actually just for the HR24-100.
> 
> I guess he still Walks On Water but perhaps his pants legs are getting wetter then before. :lol:


I'm typically all wet. 

People will get to see that firsthand at CES...Smiddy already knows. :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

!rolling You guys are awesome! I know you will have a fantastic time!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

smiddy said:


> !rolling You guys are awesome! I know you will have a fantastic time!


Yeah, but too bad you won't be there with us to Enjoy 2011 CES!!!

Well, maybe next year after Nomad is out. Hey we should be using Nomad by the time CES gets here.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

That would be sweet, or, DirecTV could use CES to launch NOMAD and that would be a huge hit since the majority of the show should be about mobile devices (more closely related to smart phones). NOMAD could be best of show...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> That would be sweet, or, DirecTV could use CES to launch NOMAD and that would be a huge hit since the majority of the show should be about mobile devices (more closely related to smart phones). NOMAD could be best of show...


That would be neat.

As you know firsthand from last year - they don't seem to have a booth there listed for January...but that's not to say they won't be present in multiple places...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Wish I could be there, it would be a blast to meet you all but there is no way they would let me in. Maybe next year for the meet and greet.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

scottandregan said:


> Wish I could be there, it would be a blast to meet you all but there is no way they would let me in. Maybe next year for the meet and greet.


If they let me in..... :lol:

But yes...next time.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Yes, but you had that Mustache on and the Hairpiece so they could hardly recognize you. They just thought you were another Camera Freak, freaking out at all of the crazy electronic doodads to be seen!!! :lol:


Thanks for reminding me...yeah...if they let RichieRich in.... :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> If they let me in..... :lol:


Yes, but you had that Mustache on and the Hairpiece so they could hardly recognize you. They just thought you were another Camera Freak, freaking out at all of the crazy electronic doodads to be seen!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Yes, but you had that Mustache on and the Hairpiece so they could hardly recognize you. They just thought you were another Camera Freak, freaking out at all of the crazy electronic doodads to be seen!!! :lol:


Obviously we have some fun there, as well as seen lots of neat new "toys". 

I have a list of target things to see and expected things to hope to see, as do most attendees. The dinner-gathering is the frosting on the cake.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have a list of target things to see and expected things to hope to see, as do most attendees. The dinner-gathering is the frosting on the cake.


Well You Know What My List Of Target Things Are For Me To Photograph with my New Sony Cybershot with a 16 Gig SD Memory Card and 14X ZOOM and Panaramic Shotmaking Capability, I Am Ready!!! :hurah:

Did someone mention Magionne's Italian Restaurant??? Can't wait for the Italian Food and Drink!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Well You Know What *My List Of Target Things Are For Me* To Photograph with my New Sony Cybershot with a 16 Gig SD Memory Card and 14X ZOOM and Panaramic Shotmaking Capability, I Am Ready!!! :hurah:


The instruction manual how to use that camera correctly?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I've Been Practicing and there will be lots of Eye Candy there for me to continue to Practice on.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> I've Been Practicing and there will be *lots of Eye Candy *there for me to continue to Practice on.


Thanks.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Well, my wife yesterday accidentally THREW OUT MY 2011 CES BADGES thinking it was Junk Mail!!!

I just had to re-order a New One!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Well, my wife yesterday accidentally THREW OUT MY 2011 CES BADGES thinking it was Junk Mail!!!
> 
> I just had to re-order a New One!!!


No Badge for you! :lol:


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks like I'll be there Thursday and Friday. Coming back home on Saturday.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*55 more days until CES 2011 *- just scouted out Las Vegas this week and met briefly with *Draconis* there...all is well for our plans. Good to see him again...he's ready for CES too.

Airline ticket in hand - check
Hotel setup for stay - check
Reservations made for Maggiano's DBSTalker dinner gathering Friday January 7th at 7PM - check
Admission Badge received - check
Camera ready to rumble - check
Cash ready for losing, uh, winning - almost check 

Yup...I'm about ready....hope you all are as well.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

*55 more days until CES 2011 *-

Airline ticket in hand - check
Hotel setup for stay - check
Ready to eat at Maggiano's DBSTalker Dinner on Friday January 7th at 7PM - check
Admission Badge received - check (almost, in the Mail)
Camera ready to take many many pictures but probably not as many as Directv Fanboy - check
Cash ready for Adult Entertainment Show, uh I mean 2011 CES, check 

Yup...I'm about ready too....hope you all are as well.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm all checked also. My only question is will I be able to roam the exhibition floor with my Ipad and watch my DVR recordings? :grin:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Hdhead said:


> I'm all checked also. My only question is will I be able to roam the exhibition floor with my Ipad and watch my DVR recordings? :grin:


Maybe not with your IPAD but I should be able to do it with my HP 14" Laptop with a 1Gb Graphics Card and an I5 Processor.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Just a quick update --- 47 more days until CES 2011 *

For those attending their first time...

1) Cameras are allowed
2) Make sure you bring your photo and business card (or similar) ID to pick up your badge holder
3) If you have registered online previously, you likely already have your badge

Several of us will be meeting onsite, and once the date gets close...perhaps we'll coordinate something for those wishing to navigate around as a small group or something.

As mentioned before...the Maggiano's reservations are all set. With a group of this size (we'll likely have 10-14 people for the 7pm dinner gathering on January 7th)...they typically like everyone to be there within 15 minutes of the reservation time. Since it is only about 3-4 blocks from the convention center and that day's activities end at 6pm...it should be no problem.

Note: I plan to work with 1-2 others (for sure) in assembling some form of onsite report as was done in the past. That will be constructed about the time CES ends (give or take a day), and it will include photos.

Looking forward to seeing the fellow DBSTalkers there!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Just a quick update (44 more days until CES 2011) *

We may have 1 person who will no longer be able to make the dinner meeting becuase something came up with their plans, so there will be room for perhaps 1-2 more people, in case someone decides to come to CES at this late time.

If you have not already done so....feel free to PM me if anyone wishes to join the Friday January 7th DBSTalker 7pm dinner gathering at Maggiano's in Las Vegas.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Sorry folks but looks like I'm gonna have to cancel out.

Mrs. Fluffybear just informed me that her scheduled long weekend in January has been pushed back for 2 weeks so I have to stay home and do the Mr. Mom thing


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Sorry folks but looks like I'm gonna have to cancel out.
> 
> Mrs. Fluffybear just informed me that her scheduled long weekend in January has been pushed back for 2 weeks so I have to stay home and do the Mr. Mom thing


Shame...sorry to say will miss ya. Was looking forward to meeting you (finally).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

fluffybear said:


> Sorry folks but looks like I'm gonna have to cancel out.
> 
> Mrs. Fluffybear just informed me that her scheduled long weekend in January has been pushed back for 2 weeks so I have to stay home and do the Mr. Mom thing


Sorry to hear about that but plans do change but I was looking forward to meeting you since we both live in Peachtree City and have never met. We must get together for lunch one day.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

richierich said:


> Sorry to hear about that but plans do change but I was looking forward to meeting you since we both live in Peachtree City and have never met. We must get together for lunch one day.


Mrs. Fluffybear is trying to work a trade for at least Friday & Saturday but by the time scheduling gets around to approving it, it will be in time for the 2012 show.

Yes, we will have to get together one day. Just PM me when you get some free time and we will see what we can set-up.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Shame...sorry to say will miss ya. Was looking forward to meeting you (finally).


I'm sorry as well as I was looking forward to this meeting and finally putting names to the faces..

Still keeping my fingers crossed that Mrs. Fluffybear can trade at least 2 days but thinking I am going to have to wait until 2012 before I finally get back to CES (been 9 or 10 years since my last one).

Have a great time a CES!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> I'm sorry as well as I was looking forward to this meeting and finally putting names to the faces..
> 
> Still keeping my fingers crossed that Mrs. Fluffybear can trade at least 2 days but thinking I am going to have to wait until 2012 before I finally get back to CES (been 9 or 10 years since my last one).
> 
> Have a great time a CES!


We'll keep a slot open for you at the dinner-meeting...in case it works out at the last minute to join us.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We'll keep a slot open for you at the dinner-meeting...in case it works out at the last minute to join us.


Much Appreciated! If I don't make it, you all will have to have a round on me!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Much Appreciated! If I don't make it, you all will have to have a round on me!


RichieRich is buying. :lol:

But we're keeping our fingers crossed.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Finally got around to getting my airline tickets today. Flying home after the dinner. 

Sooner or later I'll get around to worrying about the hotel.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Finally got around to getting my airline tickets today. Flying home after the dinner.
> 
> Sooner or later I'll get around to worrying about the hotel.


There ARE so many to choose from...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> Finally got around to getting my airline tickets today. Flying home after the dinner.
> 
> Sooner or later I'll get around to worrying about the hotel.


Super - looking forward to seeing you there.

As for hotels...

Check the CES site...they have some deals for attendees...and sometimes if you call some of the hotels directly...they also have some "unpublished" deals.

Point to note -- don't wait much longer - *many* hotels get sold out completely for this event....with 120,000 attendees being common (not including the exhibitor staff)...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

33 Days until I will be on a Delta Jet headed to Lost Wages for the 2011 CES Show with Camera in hand!!! YEAH!!!

OOPS, better get a Hotel Room also!!! I wonder if there is a Motel 6 close by???


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I just sent out one final PM with the last details for the onsite DBSTalk dinner gathering.

See you in a little over a month!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi! I hardly ever visit the DirecTV side here, but I am going to CES again in January. Since Dish stopped holding opening-day press conferences  I think I'll fly in midday Friday and come back Sunday. Any room left for dinner?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

FTA Michael said:


> Hi! I hardly ever visit the DirecTV side here, but I am going to CES again in January. Since Dish stopped holding opening-day press conferences  I think I'll fly in midday Friday and come back Sunday. Any room left for dinner?


Sure... a PM is coming to you.


----------



## dgsiiinc (Jan 25, 2007)

23 days to go! 

I'll be working at the ICOP Technology booth, which is #36434 in South Hall upper. I think we'll be right between iRobot and Garmin. At this point, it looks like I'll probably be able to make it to Maggianos. I'm also planning to attend the CES Tweetup at the scifi themed bar in the Hilton for an hour or two prior to heading Maggianos.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dgsiiinc said:


> 33 days to go!
> 
> I'll be working at the ICOP Technology booth, which is #36434 in South Hall upper. I think we'll be right between iRobot and Garmin. At this point, it looks like I'll probably be able to make it to Maggianos. I'm also planning to attend the CES Tweetup at the scifi themed bar in the Hildon for an hour or two prior to heading Maggianos.


Actually its *23 days *away...

Very cool - look forward to seeing you there...will have to make it a point to stop by the booth. Dinner for DBSTalkers there on Firday night will be a great time.


----------



## dgsiiinc (Jan 25, 2007)

Doh! My fingers and/or brain must be frozen.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dgsiiinc said:


> Doh! My fingers and/or brain must be frozen.


Happens to me all the time. VOS has reminded me of it often. :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Actually its *23 days *away...
> 
> Very cool - look forward to seeing you there...will have to make it a point to stop by the booth. Dinner for DBSTalkers there on Firday night will be a great time.


Yes, I will be having the Bacon and Spinach Salad with Spaghetti and Meatballs with Extra Meat Sauce!!! Can't wait for Magionne's and CES 2011!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Yes, I will be having the Bacon and Spinach Salad with Spaghetti and Meatballs with Extra Meat Sauce!!! Can't wait for Magionne's and CES 2011!!!


Ewe....you're sitting at the other end of the table if you're eating that... :lol:


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I finally got around to trying to get a hotel room and wow, the place must be filling up this year. Only super expensive places left. Economy is picking up.

The waiting game that worked last two years may have backfired this year.

Anyone part of a company package that has an extra room in their block they want to part with? If so, please PM me.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> I finally got around to trying to get a hotel room and wow, the place must be filling up this year. Only super expensive places left. Economy is picking up.
> 
> The waiting game that worked last two years may have backfired this year.
> 
> Anyone part of a company package that has an extra room in their block they want to part with? If so, please PM me.


Rooms are cheapest 60 days or more in advance....a captive audience always drives up the prices.

A few "procrastinator tips:

1) You can try the CES site itself...there is a link for "discounted" rooms...but I suspect they'll be rather slim pickens there too.

2) If you're a regular traveler...sometimes you can call your favorite chain frequent traveler hotline and see what they can do for you.

3) The hotels at the south end of the strip are cheaper (but further away, of course).


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

NR4P said:


> I finally got around to trying to get a hotel room and wow, the place must be filling up this year. Only super expensive places left. Economy is picking up.
> 
> The waiting game that worked last two years may have backfired this year.
> 
> Anyone part of a company package that has an extra room in their block they want to part with? If so, please PM me.


Did the same thing, except I usually get free rooms. All the free rooms are now gone, which sucks.

As of now, I'm at the Imperial Palace (shudder) with two comped nights and one night at $75.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Did the same thing, except I usually get free rooms. All the free rooms are now gone, which sucks.
> 
> *As of now, I'm at the Imperial Palace (shudder) with two comped nights and one night at $75*.


An "OK" place, but a fantastic "price" during that time frame.

I get similar "comped" nights in Vegas all the time too - one advantage of being a "regular" out there. In 2010, November was my 5th time there....got to see Draconis (again) a couple hours one night again while in town.

Folks can check the "last minute deals" sites sometimes to find a deal here and there...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> An "OK" place, but a fantastic "price" during that time frame.
> 
> I get similar "comped" nights in Vegas all the time too - one advantage of being a "regular" out there. In 2010, November was my 5th time there....got to see Draconis (again) a couple hours one night again while in town.
> 
> Folks can check the "last minute deals" sites sometimes to find a deal here and there...


I've got 4 free nights at Paris for the SuperBowl and 4 free nights at Caesars two weeks after that for a convention. Was really hoping I could score the tri-fecta, but just waited too long.

Didn't even move up to 75% likelihood on this trip until yesterday.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I guess I can be Glad I booked our room last February at the Marriott for the 2011 CES. 

It is looking like a wise decision better and better each day but if you know you are going to go which alot of people don't then it does pay to get a room in advance unless you are taking a chance on a deal.

The Economy seems to be getting better so the Attendance Figures will probably be up dramatically from the last couple of years so that makes getting a room even harder.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> I've got 4 free nights at Paris for the SuperBowl and 4 free nights at Caesars two weeks after that for a convention. Was really hoping I could score the tri-fecta, but just waited too long.
> 
> Didn't even move up to 75% likelihood on this trip until yesterday.


Very cool - glad the odds are way up to see you there (again).

Yeah...I'm already searching for freebie rooms through next summer too.

Those still looking for CES rooms will have to spend some time indeed "searching", but they are out there if one looks hard enough.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Got my room today. What was sold out two days ago at a Marriot property is now available. The reserved blocks are being released. Maybe even better deals next week.

So you there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> Got my room today. What was sold out two days ago at a Marriot property is now available. The reserved blocks are being released. Maybe even better deals next week.
> 
> So you there.


Very good.

Looking forward to meeting you there in 3 weeks!!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

NR4P said:


> Got my room today. What was sold out two days ago at a Marriot property is now available. The reserved blocks are being released. Maybe even better deals next week.
> 
> So you there.


Great News!!! Look forward to meeting you in Vegas!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

For all of you who have responded that you will be at the Friday dinner - we'll see you in 3 weeks!!!

This should be *a very special CES *this year - lots to see!

If you haven't already done so....please also respond to Doug's poll here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=187686


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

We've added a couple more folks...looks like the final number may be in the 16-17 range. I called Maggiano's and they indicated we have one large table for the original 12 - no problem - they said that they can accommodate the larger number, although it might be a neighboring table.

This will be our biggest onsite CES group of DBSTalkers the past 3 years - looking forward to seeing you in slightly over 2 weeks.


----------



## dgsiiinc (Jan 25, 2007)

Don't forget to bring cash and math skills. I don't know anything about the Maggiano's in Vegas, but the one in my area isn't terribly friendly when it comes to splitting checks.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dgsiiinc said:


> Don't forget to bring cash and math skills. I don't know anything about the Maggiano's in Vegas, but the one in my area isn't terribly friendly when it comes to splitting checks.


Typically if you have more than 8 people...which will be the case for this onsite group...they do the "family style" meals, and then simple division is easy. 

It ends up cheaper that way per person as well, with more food selection and quantity too.


----------



## dgsiiinc (Jan 25, 2007)

Good to know!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dgsiiinc said:


> Good to know!


Should work out well. I've done group events at Maggiano's in 3 different states now...always good food and good times.

Look forward to seeing everyone two weeks from Friday in Vegas.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Reminder:*

For those attending CES - one week from tomorrow (next week *Friday* night at 7pm) is our *Maggiano*'s onsite dinner in Vegas.

Bring your appetite. 

I believe I have heard from everyone now who plans to attend, as well as a couple of last-minute cancellations. Looks like we'll have 12-14 folks there!

Safe travels next week.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> *Reminder:*
> 
> For those attending CES - one week from tomorrow (next week *Friday* night at 7pm) is our *Maggiano*'s onsite dinner in Vegas.
> 
> Bring your appetite.


One Week To Go!!! I'm Ready.

Looking Forward to my Italian Spaghetti with Meatballs and Extra Meat Sauce and the Italian Spinach/Bacon Salad!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

First pass of what I'd try to find out if I were at CES (will update as I think of more stuff): 

TiVo HD
Hardware Specs: What box is it based on? processor? harddisk size? (assuming HR22)
TiVo Desktop 2.8.2 (or later) supported? (assuming yes)
TiVo2Go? (assuming no)
TiVo HD Photo App? (assuming yes)
Music/Video? (assuming yes)

MRV support: DirecTV style (streaming)? TiVo style (copying)? None? (assuming TiVo style)
VOD support: DirecTV-On-Demand? Netflix? (assuming DOD)
Guide: same old SD guide? Picture-In-Guide/List? (assuming same, but maybe PIG)
Remote: Same peanut remote? 4 color buttons? Glo Remote or Keyboard remote supported? (assuming new remote with 4 color buttons)
DLB as it's always been with TiVo: 2 buffers always active? 30 minute or 90 minute buffer? (assuming same DLB with 30 minutes, but maybe 90)
SWiM? AM21? Interactive Apps? Red-button scores? Quicktune?
List every difference from HR10-250

HMC30
When?
How many tuners?
Harddisk size?
Processor?
Number of RVU clients supported?
MRV supported?
List every difference from HR24

HR25/HR30
Any rumors of a next DVR? when?
# of tuners? what processor? harddisk size?
List every difference from HR24

NOMAD
When? Any and all details.
One per home?, one per receiver?
Can more then one person access at the same time?
What mobile devices are supported?, and how is content transferred to the device (USB? WiFi?)
Does NOMAD have it's own storage for offline transcoding?
How is it controlled? PC GUI directly to NOMAD? iPad App? HR2x controlled?
Streaming supported? within the home and/or remotely (internet)?

Co-Pilot
When? Any and all details
Can you control the receiver both locally (home LAN), and remotely (over the internet/satellite)?
Devices supported, both where the App will run, and which devices the App can control?

HD GUI
When?
On what receivers? Only Hx24 and later?

HD Channels
Any new HD channels coming? when?

Anything else new?
SWiM32 that can support MRV for more then 16 nodes? (Entropic would know )
Wired Ethernet support (unsupported mode) going to remain forever?
There was a rumored new remote coming a year or so ago. Any new news?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> First pass of what I'd try to find out if I were at CES


...Geez....maybe I should use your list...yours is soooo much shorter than mine and easier to satisfy... :lol:


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...Geez....maybe I should use your list...yours is soooo much shorter than mine and easier to satisfy... :lol:


Have you posted a list already (I might have missed it)?

Plenty of time to fine tune a list between now and then.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Hey guys!

Looking forward to seeing some of you at CES... unfortunately I can't make the Friday night dinner - I'll be airborne back to NJ at that point.

Can't wait!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...Geez....maybe I should use your list...yours is soooo much shorter than mine and easier to satisfy... :lol:


I would say he has a Pretty Good List of Questions. I'll be incorporating them into my Word Document so I don't forget anything to ask.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> I would say he has a Pretty Good List of Questions. I'll be incorporating them into my Word Document so I don't forget anything to ask.


You're assuming they're even gonna let you near anyone who knows anything. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sixto said:


> Have you posted a list already (I might have missed it)?
> 
> Plenty of time to fine tune a list between now and then.


Yours is likely alot more than what anyone will likely be willing to respond to already...we're only there for 3 days after all.... !rolling


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> You're assuming they're even gonna let you near anyone who knows anything. :lol::lol::lol:


Hey, Last Year Directv was Very Accomodating as they listened to us share our thoughts with them and it was just a Coincidence that they Ignored Everything We Suggested!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Hey, Last Year Directv was Very Accomodating as *they listened to us share our thoughts with them *and it was just a Coincidence that they Ignored Everything We Suggested!!! :lol::lol::lol:


Right before the guy jumped off the cliff....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Right before the guy jumped off the cliff....


Hey, he got what he deserved as far as his Karma because he didn't listen to Mr. Po and Grasshopper.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Next week will be great times for those who are fortunate enough to attend. 

Already working on some prep work and templates for daily onsite reporting. 

Also working on reviewing the menu for Friday's dinner. :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Also working on reviewing the menu for Friday's dinner. :lol:


Don't Forget my Italian Spaghetti with Meatballs and Extra Meat Sauce and the Italian Spinach/Bacon Salad!!! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Don't Forget my Italian Spaghetti with Meatballs and Extra Meat Sauce and the Italian Spinach/Bacon Salad!!! WOO HOO!!!


I suspect most folks at DBSTalk know your favorite meal by now.... :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect most folks at DBSTalk know your favorite meal by now.... :lol:


OH!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> OH!!!


No spinach for you...* :lol:

**TM variation from Tcusta*


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Back to the CES attendees- 

I'm delighted to say I've just been able to sign up, paying a "mere" 100, and I have some press connections but was told to sign up just as an attendee. The cost doubles tomorrow! 

So, I look forward to meeting y'all, and the dinner on Friday, etc. I am a complete noob at the CES, but have varied interests so it should be a field day! 
I've got some good walking shoes....


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Back to the CES attendees-
> 
> I'm delighted to say I've just been able to sign up, paying a "mere" 100, and I have some press connections but was told to sign up just as an attendee. The cost doubles tomorrow!
> 
> ...


Great and Looking Forward To Meeting You and Enjoying CES 2011!!! :hurah:

HDTVFAN0001 Will ADD You To The List!!!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

<sniff> Have fun folks!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> Back to the CES attendees-
> 
> I'm delighted to say I've just been able to sign up, paying a "mere" 100, and I have some press connections but was told to sign up just as an attendee.


Glad you could join us.

The DBSTalk onsite group dinner is Friday (see post 1). I will also send you a PM on other info.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

smiddy said:


> <sniff> Have fun folks!


I agree.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Groundhog45 said:


> I agree.


Would have loved to see you and Smiddy (again) there. 

Almost hard to believe it's about here, and we're flying out there in just 4 more days.

But not to worry...we'll have a great time I'm sure.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Would have loved to see you and Smiddy (again) there.
> 
> Almost hard to believe it's about here, and we're flying out there in just 4 more days.
> 
> But not to worry...we'll have a great time I'm sure.


I Agree and I can't believe that we will be Flying to Vegas in 4 more days.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

One final reminder...honest... :grin:

Please do your best to show up *at least *15-20 minutes early for the 7pm dinner meeting on Friday at Maggiano's, or we'll have to start pigging out without you... :lol:

We have firm reservations for our DBSTalk gathering - I have 12-14 confirmed attendees for this event, depending on last-minute additions. There's a waiting area directly behind the reception desk...we've met there before successfully. I'll have some form of DBSTalk identification to herd the cats.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm definitely planning on stopping by, but it might just be for a drink.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> I'm definitely planning on stopping by, but it might just be for a drink.


That would be Nice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2011)

Maybe DTV will announce an all new GUI?


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

CraigerCSM said:


> Maybe DTV will announce an all new GUI?


Perhaps an HD GUI!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

CraigerCSM said:


> Maybe DTV will announce an all new GUI?


Nope.

They have no booth, and likely will have no "announcements" from CES.

But they'll have some folks there...and we'll see what we learn.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> One final reminder...honest... :grin:
> 
> Please do your best to show up *at least *15-20 minutes early for the 7pm dinner meeting on Friday at Maggiano's, or we'll have to start pigging out without you... :lol:
> 
> We have firm reservations for our DBSTalk gathering - I have 12-14 confirmed attendees for this event, depending on last-minute additions. There's a waiting area directly behind the reception desk...we've met there before successfully. I'll have some form of DBSTalk identification to herd the cats.


Shooting to be there at 630pm.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

NR4P said:


> Shooting to be there at 630pm.


Great - the show ends nightly at 6...and Maggiano's is a 5-minute cab ride away....see you there Friday!


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Great - the show ends nightly at 6...and Maggiano's is a 5-minute cab ride away....see you there Friday!


Or 20 minute wagon ride. :grin:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hdhead said:


> Or 20 minute wagon ride. :grin:


!rolling

Yeah...that could work. 

Sad part is...in Vegas...nobody would even bat an eye. :lol:


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> One final reminder...honest... :grin:
> 
> Please do your best to show up *at least *15-20 minutes early for the 7pm dinner meeting on Friday at Maggiano's, or we'll have to start pigging out without you... :lol:
> 
> We have firm reservations for our DBSTalk gathering - I have 12-14 confirmed attendees for this event, depending on last-minute additions. There's a waiting area directly behind the reception desk...we've met there before successfully. I'll have some form of DBSTalk identification to herd the cats.


I'll try and be there Early but I have to Drag this Guy around that is with me and he always get tied up taking too many pictures of Electronics and Eye Candy so I may be a little late as he is a Heavy Load to Drag Around!!! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> I'll try and be there Early but I have to Drag this Guy around that is with me and he always get tied up taking too many pictures of Electronics and Eye Candy so I may be a little late as he is a Heavy Load to Drag Around!!! :lol:


Say hello to the man in the mirror.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> I'll try and be there Early but I have to Drag this Guy around that is with me and he always get tied up taking too many pictures of Electronics and Eye Candy so I may be a little late as he is a Heavy Load to Drag Around!!! :lol:


He ain't heavy, he's your brother!  Actually, I suspect you two will be dragging each other around the place. I hope you all have a great time BTW!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> He ain't heavy, he's your brother!  Actually, I suspect you two will be dragging each other around the place. I hope you all have a great time BTW!


Probably some of that going on... 

Wish you were there - just have the feeling you're missing a special one this year.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

smiddy said:


> He ain't heavy, he's your brother!  Actually, I suspect you two will be dragging each other around the place. I hope you all have a great time BTW!


Hey, between DirectvFanBoy and myself we wil probably take over 5,000 Pictures before we get out of Dodge City but CES and Vegas has a lot of interesting things to take pictures of. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Hey, between DirectvFanBoy and myself we wil probably take over 5,000 Pictures before we get out of Dodge City but CES and Vegas has a lot of interesting things to take pictures of. :lol:


But only mine can be published, of course...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> But only mine can be published, of course...


Hey, I am going to Publish some of my pics of the "Booth Bunnies" and the "Vegas Eye Candy" for my Male Counterparts here at the Fabulous DBSTALK.COM!!! :hurah:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

richierich said:


> Hey, I am going to Publish some of my pics of the "Booth Bunnies" and the "Vegas Eye Candy" for my Male Counterparts here at the Fabulous DBSTALK.COM!!! :hurah:


Dream on....and lower the meds.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Are we there yet???  :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Sadly, I am not there, but I am getting great emails from the show though!


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

I think that we would all love to hear something from the show if available.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter (Feb 20, 2009)

bjlc said:


> I think that we would all love to hear something from the show if available.


ditto,


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm enjoying the many CES reports and pics so far.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Nick said:


> I'm enjoying the many CES reports and pics so far.


Second that. What's up with those slackers. :lol:


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

so is this like the Eddie Murphy routine where you say "I got Ice cream and you don't ,, I love my ice cream and you don't have it.." 

lets see some posts or stop rubbing our noses in it..


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I read elsewhere that the Morega room had everything needed except the NOMAD.


----------



## dgsiiinc (Jan 25, 2007)

Harsh: I read elsewhere that sexy green women live on Mars and want us to show them more of this strange earth thing called kissing.

Draconis, David Ortiz, Moose and the rest of the Vegas crew: It's now looking bad for me to be able to make it to dinner. I'll do my damnedest to get there, but I will be in a meeting beforehand that seems destined to run late. It was great to chat with so many of you, and I hate that I wasn't able to have a moment with everyone. If you find yourself in South 4, take a minute to swing by booth 36434 (ICOP/WDL) and say hello.


----------



## amasnic (Jan 7, 2011)

bjlc said:


> so is this like the Eddie Murphy routine where you say "I got Ice cream and you don't ,, I love my ice cream and you don't have it.."
> 
> lets see some posts or stop rubbing our noses in it..


:lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> I'm enjoying the many CES reports and pics so far.


Yeah, where? 

These guys, don't they know us folks that didn't go want to see the stuff? :lol:


----------



## bjlc (Aug 20, 2004)

this is how we NON- CSE'ers are being treated...


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

There's a bit of CES information showing up in the Cutting Edge and Tech Talk forums.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Aside from the Directv and Samsung RVU deal in this [thread], not much else being talked about. Except mention of the long awaited TiVO [link]. It could be a quiet year on the DIRECTV front.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 25, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> Aside from the Directv and Samsung RVU deal in this [thread], not much else being talked about. Except mention of the long awaited TiVO [link]. It could be a quiet year on the DIRECTV front.


More and more companies aren't making their big announcements at CES anymore, so I wouldn't use that as a radar for how "quiet" they will be. We know they will launch the HMC30 or whatever it will be called (which they were showing), CoPilot and Nomad. I think Nomad will be awesome. Seems like a great year to me.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Made it home from CES and the dinner a little while ago.

It was great to meet all the folks including our thread leader, his sidekick (they are a comedy team) , and our Super Mod leader and everyone else at the table that I can almost remember all the names. Great bunch of folks and Mrs. NR4P even enjoyed herself. 

Wishes to all for a safe trip home to everyone trying to get out of there. Even to SLB and D, local guys too with all that traffic this week.


----------

